# Additional $2



## Badge123456 (Dec 7, 2020)

Target was so good to us in the beginning.  When COVID ramped up, they recognized that as essential workers we were putting our health and the health of our families on the line, each day we reported to work. So to much media fanfare, Target implemented the paid COVID leaves (including new and seasonal hires), and they rewarded those of us that continued to come to work an extra $2 hourly. Then that we t away, mid pandemic.  And now, here comes round 2, with new stay at home orders, making coming to work dangerous once again. So where is the $2?  Is it because Target doesn’t think they can get the same positive publicity?  Is it because we have already proven loyal that they don’t feel we are worth the incentive?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 7, 2020)

Badge123456 said:


> Target was so good to us in the beginning.  When COVID ramped up, they recognized that as essential workers we were putting our health and the health of our families on the line, each day we reported to work. So to much media fanfare, Target implemented the paid COVID leaves (including new and seasonal hires), and they rewarded those of us that continued to come to work an extra $2 hourly. Then that we t away, mid pandemic.  And now, here comes round 2, with new stay at home orders, making coming to work dangerous once again. So where is the $2?  Is it because Target doesn’t think they can get the same positive publicity?  Is it because we have already proven loyal that they don’t feel we are worth the incentive?


What? It never went away, in fact, they made it permanent. Pre pandemic we were $13/hour. Now we’re $15, permanently. They also haven given two one time bonuses. Not saying they’re treating the best, but they’re definitely doing better than many others.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 7, 2020)

Can I have my Xmas bribe? We had black Friday bribe but what about xmas?


----------



## YugTegrat (Dec 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What? It never went away, in fact, they made it permanent. Pre pandemic we were $13/hour. Now we’re $15, permanently. They also haven given two one time bonuses. Not saying they’re treating the best, but they’re definitely doing better than many others.



If you were making more than $13, the $2 went away.


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What? It never went away, in fact, they made it permanent. Pre pandemic we were $13/hour. Now we’re $15, permanently. They also haven given two one time bonuses. Not saying they’re treating the best, but they’re definitely doing better than many others.


Which is true for 85%+ of target employees.  But in places where the minimum wage was already at $15 or tl or for those already at or over $15 they lost any covid wage increase.  They did go to $15 early but the $15 by the end of 2021 was announced more than a year before covid struck.  

I am happy with the $15 but just like any other time we had across the board wage increase at the bottom, there will be those who were above the bottom who feel like they lost something.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 7, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> Which is true for 85%+ of target employees.  But in places where the minimum wage was already at $15 or tl or for those already at or over $15 they lost any covid wage increase.  They did go to $15 early but the $15 by the end of 2021 was announced more than a year before covid struck.
> 
> I am happy with the $15 but just like any other time we had across the board wage increase at the bottom, there will be those who were above the bottom who feel like they lost something.



So basically they only moved up the date of when they were going to make the $15.00 an hour across the board.
But everybody else got screwed.
Sounds like Spot.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What? It never went away, in fact, they made it permanent. Pre pandemic we were $13/hour. Now we’re $15, permanently. They also haven given two one time bonuses. Not saying they’re treating the best, but they’re definitely doing better than many others.


It absolutely went away for anyone who was over $15 prior to the pandemic. We got the extra $2 for a while and the bonuses, but no permanent increase in wages.


----------



## NKG (Dec 7, 2020)

I was definitely entitled to the 2nd bonus but Target didn't see me as an employee


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What? It never went away, in fact, they made it permanent. Pre pandemic we were $13/hour. Now we’re $15, permanently. They also haven given two one time bonuses. Not saying they’re treating the best, but they’re definitely doing better than many others.


Some stores were already at $15 per hour.


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 8, 2020)

My only rant is that they give you your yearly review and your little cents raise knowing they are going to raise the hourly up to $15 anyway since that was the plan in the first place (still salty that Target made it seem like due to the pandemic, we get to keep the $15 for pr) It would have been nice if they added the “annual raise” on the $15 base line to at least give the people who have been working there for quite some time gets paid more even if its just a couple of cents compare to someone who just got into Target as a newbie. end of rant!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2020)

if you think you should be paid more, just take more breaks to make up for it


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 8, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What? It never went away, in fact, they made it permanent. Pre pandemic we were $13/hour. Now we’re $15, permanently. They also haven given two one time bonuses. Not saying they’re treating the best, but they’re definitely doing better than many others.


Not for those of us making more than $15. We lost the $2


----------



## Poofresh (Dec 23, 2020)

Was more publicity stunt. Tgt loves having good public image.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Dec 23, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Was more publicity stunt. Tgt loves having good public image.


That is PRECISELY what it was.


----------

